# Expats in Saudi, NEED HELP



## abcdefghijk (Apr 3, 2017)

So I basically need to make a format of a pay slip/ salary slip that Saudi companies give to it's employees who as Expats. 

Can anyone share the same? Block out all personal info, I just need the format.

Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

To help you produce fake ones ?


----------

